# 2 weeks old! (pic heavy)



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those are beautiful babies!!! I want to hug a puppy!!!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

They are beautiful! I love their little tongues hanging out


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Soo cute! love pups


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They're so cute!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG!!!! They're ADORABLE!! I love their little smooshed faces!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh! They are so beautiful! Their little pink tongues and puppy breath!
The one in the third pic is absolutely astonishing!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, those chubby bodies and little pink tongues hanging out...Adorable!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Where's the puppy socialization line? I wanna be first!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How cute! Look at those tiny little claws in the first pic!  I can see that they are vocal as their mouths are open in nearly every picture! Adorable, keep those pics coming!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My grand-daughter and I were just ooohhh and awwwwing over the puppy pics. I so wish I could take her to see some pups to hug and kiss (me too, of course!).


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So so adorable!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

West said:


> Oh! They are so beautiful! Their little pink tongues and puppy breath!
> The one in the third pic is absolutely astonishing!


She catches my eye every single time. She's special


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

PRECIOUS!!!!! Be still my heart.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> PRECIOUS!!!!! Be still my heart.


 
They are precious. And, even more so since they are at Marie's!!! (She is gonna have her work cut out for her... at 2 weeks old they are already very busy : )


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh what gorgeous pups!! I just want to snuggle 

Gotta go hug my wee pups now....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> Oh what gorgeous pups!! I just want to snuggle
> 
> Gotta go hug my wee pups now....


Puppy breath does a body good, that's for sure...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, nothing like pictures of puppies and of course, mom! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very cute puppies. Mom looks very proud of her work.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

those photos absolutely made my day!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

They are so beautiful! I am jealous of whoever gets to go get puppy luvin whenever they want!!!! 

We went and saw Mac and Christine (Doolin Retrievers) and saw their puppy, Lager, and their crew of wonderful special goldens... YES, it does a body and soul good.... ...


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know how I'll occupy my mind for the next 6 weeks. *One of those little cuties is going to be mine!!! *

This is what I look like when ever I think about puppy, and get so excited that I want to leap in the air and jump on Oprah's sofa - Tom Cruise style! 

:greenboun

I've slowly started looking to buy a house, and I'm so excited about my puppy that I keep being drawn to ones with lakes, pools, rivers or ponds! I think my puppy wants a house where she can swim everyday. ​


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What sweet little pups, I can just imagine all that puppy breath


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> I don't know how I'll occupy my mind for the next 6 weeks. *One of those little cuties is going to be mine!!! *
> 
> This is what I look like when ever I think about puppy, and get so excited that I want to leap in the air and jump on Oprah's sofa - Tom Cruise style!
> 
> ...


I just asked her. She said that she would like a house with a pool in the back, a pond in the front, and a river on the side that you cross to go to the lake, please. Thank you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, lucky you Milly'sMom! Those are very pretty puppies-I already see some nice heads and bone


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

MillysMom said:


> I don't know how I'll occupy my mind for the next 6 weeks. *One of those little cuties is going to be mine!!! *
> 
> This is what I look like when ever I think about puppy, and get so excited that I want to leap in the air and jump on Oprah's sofa - Tom Cruise style!
> 
> ...


Congrats! I am so happy for you!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

What a beautiful pups, remind me just 8 weeks ago I was surrounded by litter of 10. Time fly when you are on puppy high .
Thanks for sharing those beautiful golden retrievers pups.
Congratulations!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

MillysMom said:


> I don't know how I'll occupy my mind for the next 6 weeks. *One of those little cuties is going to be mine!!! *
> 
> This is what I look like when ever I think about puppy, and get so excited that I want to leap in the air and jump on Oprah's sofa - Tom Cruise style!
> 
> ...


Congratulations and very happy for your family.
I KNOW the feeling and I was busy with lots of photos and videos that I saved and documented over that waiting period.
"POWDER" with her newborn 10 puppies (Golden Retriever) - a set on Flickr

Golden life is precious life and that's what make beautiful living.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

They even look vocal!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh, lucky you Milly'sMom! Those are very pretty puppies-I already see some nice heads and bone


Thanks, Linda. Marie and I are both pleased. I do like what I am seeing as far as heads go, and the bone is substantial. I also am amazed by their coats - they are really plush - as Marie said "mink like". For 2 weeks they are _busy _little buggers!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> I don't know how I'll occupy my mind for the next 6 weeks. *One of those little cuties is going to be mine!!! *


Congratulations!! I know that you were waiting for a long time for this puppy. I think it was meant to be, this litter, these beautiful babies... you deserve to be over-the-moon excited!! Yay!:bowl:

Laura, they are absolutely precious. I've always thought Crew was gorgeous, these puppies will definitely follow suit!  I just want to kiss them!


----------



## BarleyB (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!

So tiny & adorable, it's amazing how quickly they grow! Enjoy every moment!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I just asked her. She said that she would like a house with a pool in the back, a pond in the front, and a river on the side that you cross to go to the lake, please. Thank you.


Please let her know that I will also install a mote around the property, just incase she wants to swim laps while scoping out the territory.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Congratulations!! I know that you were waiting for a long time for this puppy. I think it was meant to be, this litter, these beautiful babies... you deserve to be over-the-moon excited!! Yay!:bowl:
> 
> Laura, they are absolutely precious. I've always thought Crew was gorgeous, these puppies will definitely follow suit!  I just want to kiss them!


Over the moon excited is an understatement! I'm very glad I've taken my time to find the right litter.


----------



## Chloe Braun (Aug 21, 2010)

oh what cute puppies! thanks for sharing their pictures! ^_^ hugs to all of them!
CUTE CUTE CUTE!!! ^_^


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Awww they are soooo Adorable!!! I am having puppy fever.. I'm ready for another one


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous puppies! If that one in the third photo was a boy......


----------

